# 21000 Views on Youtube of this Video of Nilsson with 121 comments!!!!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Almost half of the views I have on my Youtube channel are just for this clip of Nilsson singing the end of Siegfried live. The comments are fun to read. Nilsson still has a big audience! The rest of my speeches are my Toastmaster speeches, where opera plays second fiddle to the organist Cameron Carpenter when it comes to views..


----------

